# Show Us Your "Before and Afters"



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is pix of Dobe. He was 3 when I got him and only weighed maybe 800lbs, his chest was only about 18 inches wide and he had zero muscle. I didn't get many pix of him when I first got him, only polaroids. I don't know if you will see much difference but he has gained about 300 lbs in the last 3 years and he rivals the size of most QHs i have seen. He doesn't have quite the definition but just as much bulk.
Before: Top After: Bottom


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I can tell the difference. He looks a lot healthier now. I have to say, he is a very handsome boy!

Thanks for sharing,

Jubilee


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Pictures of a growing boy....When I got thunder he was only about 450-500lbs as a yearling and had bite marks and halter marks embedded in his face. When I drove 4 hours to see him, it was night and he was in the round pen going crazy! Here's the pic of him before in the trailor when we first got him, then a pic during the first week, then the last one is him 10 months later. It's not a huge difference, but he has definitly grow a whole hand since and is filling out a bit.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny when I first bought him: September 17



















(can you count his ribs?)

November 5:










November 10:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maia (bought in March '08, sold September '08 )

March:





















June:


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Roscoe- 2007 APHA Gelding

In the Auction Shed: August 2008




























November 2008


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is Cliff's before and after.









Here he is the day that we brought him home from Kansas as a 2 yr old. He was skinny, sunburned, uneven, and he even had ticks in his mane and tail.










Here he is as a 4 yr old. Handsome and tick free!
He will be 10 in April, I can't believe it has been that long since we brought him home.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Poor Roscoe and Denny, they looked like skeletons. They make Cliff look chunky in his before pic. They both look great now.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, what a difference in everyone's horses! WP, your guy reminds me of Stella when we first got her. Laura, your horse is gorgeous!

Here's Stella when we brought her home:
















A year later:


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

These are terrific pictures, Everyone, thank you so much for sharing. Keep them coming! Isn't it amazing to see how things grow and change over time? And when those changes are for the good we can take some pride in the fact that we may have helped that change come to pass.

Jubilee


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks 3NEIGHS! These pictures really make me wonder if only half of us horse people know what the word "skinny" means.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LauraB said:


> Poor Roscoe and Denny, they looked like skeletons. They make Cliff look chunky in his before pic. They both look great now.


Denny had no life in him either. He was fresh off the track when I bought him, and yet he'd stand quietly and I could canter him around without my reins. (I didn't ride him too much till he put weight on!)
Now that he's up to weight (dare I say, getting fat?) he's a typical Thoroughbred!

ETA - Laura, your horse is stunning


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I accidently stumbled upon Roscoe- I went to the auction not planning on buying anything but when I saw him I just couldn't say no. 
I had my boyfriend come bring me a trailer..I drove my car. Obviously I wasn't planning on buying lol 
I paid with a $100 bill for him and got change back. 
I felt so bad for the poor guy. The pink halter he is wearing in that picture is a weanling size halter that a mini I just sold had been wearing. 
He loaded right up in my trailer and I soon discovered he had all the ground manners put on him already. I've contacted his breeder and just as I thought, she put lots of work on him and then sold him to the people who brought him to the auction who evidently didn't know about worming horses and trimming hooves.
Once I got him home, I gave him a handful of Strategy- he took one bite and walked away...his little belly just couldn't take anymore.

It's so rewarding to see him out running around, throwing bucks, and being a BABY! Something he greatly deserves! I've put a lot of money into that horse in groceries including a $300 vet bill.

If I can place him with a new owner, I'd readily take on another baby, but I don't have the room so for now he's on the market and will get some minimal saddle breaking this spring if I still have him.

I see thankfulness in his eyes everyday (in both the brown AND blue one haha)


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, now it's time to share a few of my before and after pics. Mine are not nearly as dramatic as some of the ones already seen, but they are still fun.

These are of my horse Vega. He's not mine anymore but I still love sharing pics of him with people.

This pic was taken of Vega the week after I got him. He's a really dirty pony in this pic but I mostly want you to notice how skinny he is compared to the other pics. I never even thought he was thin until he realized how bulky he actually is when healthy. 










Here he is about a year later.










Haha, this next pic was taken a couple months later. This is the fattest he ever was while I had him, he did slim out again later but I just love how piggish he looks in this pic. (ignore how bad the saddle fits him, I was trying it on him for the first time and it did NOT fit right, cheap Indian made saddle...)









Jubilee


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh gosh what a cutie!! he looks really good  and that last one is adorable lol


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, he is a real cutie. I love him to death and miss him like crazy but he's in good hands now. We had a good three years together. Now I just miss having a horse to play with


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My most dramatic is Calista. It wasn't I that got her and improved her though, it was a friend whom I got her from. But still... when Jen rescued her:

























And recent photos of her:



























Then my arabian gelding, Braveheart. The lady who owned him had leased him out, and the people didn't feed him right  Soon as she saw him she took him back, but she couldn't keep him so I was happy to buy him as I had loved him since the first time I met him in the beginning of the year. 
This is before she leased him out (he was Region 7 Reserve Champion Halter horse)








This is when he came here November 8th








And this is Dec 2nd (he still needs some more weight but much better!)


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my Thoroughbred when I first got him - he was right off the track in definitely in racing condition. 



















And here he is now ...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

omg chey, poor guy  it's sad to see him when he was champion and stuff, and then to be resorted to that. he is looking much better now though!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And just some baby-to-now photos

Cocoa

























Cruiser

















Radiance (RIP  )

























Sierra

















Solitaire

























Tracker


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Yay! Baby pics! Thank you for sharing, those are great.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the first thing most people look at is the ribs or the hips but my eye is always drawn to how prominent that shoulder angle is...for some reason Roscoe's struck me and so do the horses you posted CheyAut.

Bless each one of you for helping these angels.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

It's amazing how cruiser's color changed so much! and i love how cocoa reaches the exact same way as when a baby. it's so neat how they keep some of the same tendancies throughout their life.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

What happened to Radiance?! :-(


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  LOL I didn't even realized until AFTER I posted that the baby and adult photos of Cocoa were pretty much the same pose  

3neighs, Friesians of CheyAut Ranch and scroll down


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> What happened to Radiance?!


:'( That's terrible. I cried for you. It is hard to lose a loved one, especially one so young with so much potential. Maybe she is in heaven with my Percheron mare Steph and her baby.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Chey, I am so sorry for the lose of your beautiful girl. At least you can rest assured that she led a happy life while it lasted. Rest in Peace Radiance. She definitely was a beautiful girl, as beautiful as they come. 

*****

Here are some more before and after pictures of a horse that use to live at the stables I boarded at. It's kind of an extreme change in the negative direction, but he did improve and has returned to a showing career but I don't have any recent photos of him.

His barn name is Trinity. He's a pure Arabian. This was him back in the prime of his showing career.



























And here are some pictures of him after he stopped showing and was sold. This is what he looked like when I first met him, he had just suffered a really bad case of colic and had lost weight. He improved later on and regained weight. And yes, he is cribbing in this picture... Darn Cribbers. Trin is a very sweet horse and was one of Vega's best friends.



















They recently just sold him where he is making a nice comeback on the local show scene









Jubilee


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

*My mare day one to now*

she came to me late june, took a few months to fatten her up now working on muscle​


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful job everyone!


Here are a few of our rescues: Cougar a 7 year old Curly Horse... 
October 2008:

















December 2008: (Still in progress but looking & feeling much better)


















Jackson a 13 year old OTTB...
September 2008:









December 2008:










Sapphire a 14 year old Haflinger mare...
September 2008:









December 2008:


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I want you mare!!!


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this topic, it's awesome to see so many horses being given the chance to reach their potential. Good work everyone you should be proud!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone has done such a nice job! 

Thanks for the kind words about Radi. It sure is hard not having her around anymore


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Everyone, thank you so much for sharing. This is what I love about online communities, we get to share our joys and trials with people we would never have had a chance to meet otherwise.

Keep the pictures and stories coming!

Jubilee


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

The shortened version of Jake's 'story' since the long one would be very long indeed and I doubt you guys want to spend forever reading it. xD :

Here are the before and after pictures of our old horse Jake.  We'd had him awhile, gave him away and the situation got bad (obviously lol) so we took him back and got weight back on him.  He was 28 at the time, probably about 29 now. After he was fattened up we gave him to someone my trainer knows where he is well taken care of.  Happy ending for Jake. xD

Before... (Taken the day we brought him home, July 6th)

















































After! (September 22nd. Still wasn't quite up to par weight-wise but definitely an improvement.  )

























Aww I miss him lol He's one of those horses you can go out in the pasture and hop on with nothing on and he'd do whatever you said and you didn't need to worry one bit.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

10 yr old TB mare that i use to own.

she wasnt all that skinny but if you look at the before conformation pics and the after ones she looks alot better.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

They looked alot worse than they appear to be in the photo's.

I wish I had taken more and updated regulary.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my GOSH!!! What beautiful Babes! Just look at them! I am so happy to see what a marvelous change took place.

Jubilee


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

baby Chex, Chex at 6 months and Chex now at 9 months! hes growing fast!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of before and after pictures of Tuff, the little orphaned foal we took in. When his dam died at 3 weeks old, the owners didn't know how to properly care for an orphaned foal. He went for 2-3 weeks without proper care and formula. They called me and told me to take him.
So here are his before and after pics.

The first day I brought him home at 5 weeks old:









And now at 18 weeks:


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

tuff heehee what an adorable name!!! 

hes sooo cute


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

* before and after of cricket :] 

*


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

acey said:


> tuff heehee what an adorable name!!!
> 
> hes sooo cute


 Thank you! We named him Tuff due to the fact that he's been quite a fighter, especially considering everything he's been through already in his short little lifetime


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted these pics on another thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/before-after-our-horses-13490/


----------



## mavi (Dec 22, 2008)

absolutely amazing pics from before and afters, I look forward to posting ours from our new rescue pony.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is Herbie:


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

it's grea to see that SOME people are doing good in the world!


----------



## AftonPhenomenon (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Tommi
Before & After


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I know that I already posted on this thread but I managed to get a little better photo of mine from before. It is not very good quality because it was scanned from a polariod but is shows his shape better. I tried to find a picture that matched the stance as close as possible. The first pic is of the 3rd or 4th time he was ridden. It is amazing the difference 2 years can make.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My pictures aren't really nothing compared to some of these... I have a few 'skinny-to-fat' pictures and a few 'foal-to-adult' and 'foal-to-mature-colt/filly' pictures... Lol. I'll just stop talking now and start posting. XD.

~~~

My cousins mare Patch as a three/four year old.









Patch now (as a six/seven year old).









~~~

My uncles mare Ginger a year and a half ago (she was about a year and a half to two years old and pregnant).









Ginger after foaling.









Ginger now (as a four-ish year old). 









~~~

My uncles filly Nugget as a foal.









Nugget at a few months old.









Nugget now (a year and a half old).












I've got more, but I'll post them in my next post.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My gelding Dakota as a foal.









Dakota a few months old.









Dakota as a yearling.









Dakota as a two year old.









Dakota now (two years and nine months).

















~~~

My mare Gypsie when she got sick this past January.









Gypsie a few months later.









Gypsie now (December).


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i have a few pics to show. i dont have that many as my laptop is at the doctors at the moment and i am on my hubbys PC so i only have what he has on his.

first is possum. these pics were taken after we had had her for a few weeks already. anyone who was around when i first joined will remember how bad possum was. she was terrible skinny, had rain rot and queensland itch so bad that she had very little hair along her back and shoulders. 

before: (No i wasnt riding her when she was this skinny i just decided to a) see if everything fit and b) see how she reacted to the saddle etc)


























6 months ago:









xmas day '08:

























next is jarred. we got jarred from the same guy as possum but we didnt get him until about 8 weeks after we got possum. once again i dont have the initial pics of him but the ones i have are after we had been feeding him and dewormed him on the sly. we couldnt get hold of his owner for a while and decided to take matters into our own hands and give him some food and care. so these pics are after we had been feeding him for 2 months

before:









































about 2 months ago:

(this is the only recent pic i have of him on my hubbys PC)









hopefully i will have my laptop up and running again soon and i can add the real before shots. our old standie was pretty skinny when we got him too but i dont have any of those pics on this computer


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

In that last picture of Jarred He looks like his eye is blue! lol. 

Dixie was a rescue horse, She was neglected pretty badly, but the people i bought her from took great care of her and put lots of weight on her. I dont have any pictures. But it really is amazing how she still loves people to death even if some have done her wrong.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, so I'm waking this thread back up because it was just so fun. 

I have some more before and after pictures of my own. This is Pride, a Perch/Arab cross that I've been working with for the last month. I've been working to groom him up nicely for a school project. I had to do a TON of before and after pictures for the project, but I'll just share a few.

Before



























After



























Jubilee ;D


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is Pennellipi before and after. The photos dont show how skinny she really was and she also had really thin rough fur and really bad dandruff sort of stuff.

BEFORE









AFTER!! YAY!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I found another before pic of nelly










and here is another after pic to compare it to.


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

Shocking was never really neglected or anything. His owners ditched him at there previous farm, in order for the owner to sell him. The barn his owners were riding at said Shocking was useless and would not go anywhere. Shocking just needs to choose his riders. I know alot of people with difficulties riding him to this day. He buck occansionally, rears a bit, and bolts very very rarely. He never doesn any of the above in anger, just gets excited. He used to refuse every jump with his old owner, as I was told. I have barely seen him refuse in my life. Let's just say, he had a very nice price tag :lol:. Since, I am 15, bought and pay for him myself, he was quite a catch! Oh, and we have jumped a 3'6 oxer. He is 15.2hh Tennessee Walker X

APRIL 2008





























JULY 2008 - OCTOBER 2008

(His first event, and off property show)






















































Here we are taking off the poltice after the event  He isn't hurt.



















Sorry about all of those!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here my before and after of my filly stella!

Before- Stella at 8 months




















After: 2 years and 3 months


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing everyone! I really do enjoy seeing how horses change over time.

Jubilee


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

This is Zam purebred Arabian stallion.

Before:









After


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ooooh-them-changes-21714/?


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

The pictures didn't show up :\


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

hm...it won't let me edit that post so here they are again.

I'll have more before and afters later. They are what I do best.

Before









After


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What a difference! That horse doesn't even look natural in the first shot, look how long her legs look. But in the after pictures she is gorgeous. I sense a good story behind this one. Please tell!

Jubilee


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacy was about 200 or more pounds overweight when I first met her. She couldn't trot for more that 3 minutes without going into a fit of coughing and she couldn't breath without wheezing. July 2008














October 2008







November 2008


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

This is Szar. He is the most amazing Rehab I have had.

Before

















After!! only 5 months....

































And this is my absolute favorite picture of him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos are incredible, what a great thread! thanks for sharing all of them guys.
Jub and Chey your photos are insane:shock:


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

*choked on own saliva with shock* 

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That can not be the same horse! Szar is amazing! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us his story. I'm dieing to know! 

Jubilee


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

I will privately message the story to you Jubilee. I don't want it on the public board...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Moving on, do you have a mop? I need to mop up my drool!!!!!


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Sending a mop your way! Can't have drool on the keyboard!!!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi guys, this is just Amazing! I have my own rehab project going on right now, She's a Palomino Quarter Horse- Consulete (etta) We got her from someone who had used her as a Brood mare her hole life.. She's 14 now. So she's green broke. So the woman sent her to a trainer to be ridden, and the trainer decided since she didn't like men.. they would tie her legs up and lay her down (who knows how that would help) And just left her there.. and then they never fed her... then they got her back and only fed her a scoop of oats a day and gave her some hay and kept her in a round pen so she couldn't loose weight by walking it off. Anyways, we have her now.. She's slowy gaining weight.. We took her for a trail ride and she LOVED it... I plan on taking her into a open show this summer for walk/trot english. She has a natural LOW headset lol.. 

We also had some neighbors.. They had i think 8 horses.. it was HORRIBLE!.. We have practically the hole neighborhood calling animal control because you could see all there hip, spine, ribs, bones.. they were like walking skeletons.. there was even a mare who had a foal.. And the foal looked horrible.. at 2 months old the foal looked like it was still only a week old. Finally when a little filly decided to get out to find food... she crashed through the fence dragging her back end of her body into a persons yard and they called animal control and they took her and a mini away.. and then the next day.. they came back and got all the horses- they told the man that eather he gives them up and they press charges.. or if he just gives them all up and never has horses EVER again.. they wont press charges.. he agreed and they took the horses and he said to never have them again or if he did he would be taken in.. It's ben a few months now.. I wish i knew where they went.. if i could i would have LOVED to help.. Im pretty sure the young filly didn't make it.. but if it wasnt for her.. They would prolly still be there. and im pretty sure the little colt didnt make it.. He was soo tiny.. you could see all his ribs and everybone.. he was a GORGEOUS black overo too.

anyways.. sorry.. that was A LOT of writing! lol


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

Movingon, can you tell me as well? I am extremely curious. He looks like a completely different horse.


----------



## firebird96ta (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, you guys have done AMAZING things! Such beautiful horses! I'm stunned!

My Justin's not that drastic; most of his changes have been from a proper diet/worming so he could grow, and a TON spent on his feet. I'll never know how someone can let a 6-month old get this bad:
Justin the day after we brought him home, one year ago this month, at 6 months of age:








close-up of his front feet:
















late summer:








and then this fall:








(isn't that a great picture? I just love it! Wish I could 'shop the rope out, though)










Still has a little ways to go on the feet, but he's comfortable and happy. He's got his own page at www.threepinesfarm.net with more pics.

His most recent pic, this past month with his brothers Ollie the mule colt and Drifter the ham:


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Winchester, a quarter horse gelding in his late twenties. We purchased him for me as a beginner horse, but even after putting on the weight we decided he was betetr suited for small children who didn't have as much weight to them as people also in their twenties.

January '08.

















June '08.
















He was sold to a loving family in Sep. '08.


Now this one, is Joker. He wasn't skinny when we got him but, these are his baby pics.
Jan. '06

















April '06









Feb. '09

















And this is Sunny, our 8 year old paint gelding who we ALSO bought as a beginner horse for me but, he's a little too advanced. 

Dec. '06

























When we first got him, he had horrible rain rot and his hair was fallig out like crazy! He also had a hay belly and was beginning to lose weight along his withers and hips. He was also really scared of people and often times would try and run at you to scare you off.
But now! He is a sweety and our beautiful halter show horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cobalt at 7 months




































Cobalt at 20 months


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ So beautiful 

Firebird, WOW those feet were terrible!!! Good job on him!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Ethan, August 22nd 2008. Photo taken in his previous owners lot.

He was being fed once a week on "home made" grain and his hay was rotten and molding.






























He's looking wonderful now. 










He looks happier in the face too.



















Well enough to tease much LARGER Friesian stallions. 










Amazing what food can do for a horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Chey, this is such a fantastic thread, keep the photos coming guys!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow Some Of The Transformations Are Huuge!
Soz I Dunno What Order These Are In!
Some Are Good Others Are Bad! Im Sure You Can Tell The Diffrnce!
I Cant Find The Really Old Pics Though They Were The Worst Could Count Evry Single Rib Under A Long Unkept Coat! Disguitsin!




That Video Shows How We've Proved Differnt People Wrong! Oscar Wont Go Over A Pole On The Ground When I 1st Got Him! Hed No Life Or Spirit! Tthats all Changed Now


----------



## xDressagexQueenyx (Sep 21, 2009)

Peter when I first started riding him:




























2 days ago


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Toby when I bought him in December 2008










Now


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

older thread but thought I would add!
goes before to after 



































Still a bit ribby









Ribs almost gone??


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Face shot, first day home.










Few days ago. Looking so much more relaxed.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

WoW!
What A Quick Transformation!
Your Horse Is Gorgous!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

honey, i dont have her anymore but i still like to share, she had strangles and terrible feet when i bought her at auction, her new owners sent me the first aqha belt buckle she won last year! im so proud of my girl! the first three were from the first day i brought her home (had to leave her at the auction overnight) second 2 are a few months later(winter fuzzies and feet still healing) and last three were of our big memorial day trailride last year!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

this is Bella, I have had her for 15 years but but at the begining of the year I was forced to put her into boarding. The place I had picked out was beautiful! Bella would have a great pasture during the day and quality food. Sounds great. Well everytime I went up there,(I was only able to go up on the weekends) she was in her 12x24 pen, and I could tell she started losing muscle, so I asked the caretaker wheather or not she was getting out, and she assured me she was. I wasn't able to get up there that next weekend, So when I got up there the next weekend I found that she had absolutely no food (she always leaves scraps for later) and NO water. I tried to get ahold of the lady, but she wasn't home and wouldn't answer her cell phone!! I went up to the hay shed and it was FULL!!! I looked into her grain storage and it was moldy! So needless to say I got her out of there 2 days later, and I came up everyday to feed her until then. When we came to pick her up (and our pony who seemed fine) the lady was there but didn't even notice we took our horses!!!

The fisrt picture was just days before we moved her to this facility.
the second it the day we picked her up
and the third is just TWO WEEKS after getting her to the Funky Farm!


----------

